# Tip of Hat to Ken



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Ken

I havent thanked you yet this year for teaching me about washing chems and equipment over the past few years. 

We have done some cool washes this season. I always insert myself into the wash crew and always think of you, Diamond Jim and Bob W.

Todays episode.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Scott, first time seeing this and you are welcome.


----------



## Different Strokes (Dec 8, 2010)

ahhh the 10000 post!!!!, a thanks to Ken. I'll second the thanks to Ken. That 50/50 mix worked great on that sandstone.. I even tackled some gutters today. But i gotta learn to watch the f-13 around painted aluminum siding eek!


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Different Strokes said:


> ahhh the 10000 post!!!!, a thanks to Ken. I'll second the thanks to Ken. That 50/50 mix worked great on that sandstone.. I even tackled some gutters today. But i gotta learn to watch the f-13 around painted aluminum siding eek!


Yeah, you live and learn. I keep a can of rustoleom bright white on every truck.


----------

